# What is your best pickup line??



## su3liminal (Nov 2, 2011)

Ill start it out... Im dedicating this to LL... Are you into Pokemon? Cause Im trying to get a Pikachu...


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 2, 2011)

su3liminal said:


> Ill start it out... Im dedicating this to LL... Are you into Pokemon? Cause Im trying to get a Pikachu...



That pick up line has never worked for you...at least not that I've witnessed.


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 2, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> That pick up line has never worked for you...at least not that I've witnessed.



You only witnessed it one time and thats because she talks to dead people...jus sayin


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 2, 2011)

Hahahaha...fair enough. But you have to admit, it's not very effective. You should be smoother about it...try this:

"Are you from Ireland? Because my cock is 'Dublin'."

That's so much more swoon-worthy, don't you think?


----------



## appleleafer (Nov 2, 2011)

Isn't a good pickup line essentially a paradox?


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 2, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Hahahaha...fair enough. But you have to admit, it's not very effective. You should be smoother about it...try this:
> 
> "Are you from Ireland? Because my cock is 'Dublin'."
> 
> That's so much more swoon-worthy, don't you think?




LMAO... Looks like someone has been watching Hall Pass


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 2, 2011)

appleleafer said:


> Isn't a good pickup line essentially a paradox?



He never said it was good...he said it was his best one. LOL


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 2, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> He never said it was good...he said it was his best one. LOL




True Dat... lol


----------



## appleleafer (Nov 2, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> He never said it was good...he said it was his best one. LOL



Oh well in that case pass the popcorn and the cringe-o-meter and let's get comfy to watch!


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 2, 2011)

:wubu::wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 2, 2011)

appleleafer said:


> Oh well in that case pass the popcorn and the cringe-o-meter and let's get comfy to watch!



That's what I'm sayin'...I'm cold. Let's have hot chocolate too.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 2, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> One of my best is Are you retarded? Because you sure look special to me.:wubu::wubu:



Yeah...that's pretty awful...


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 2, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Yeah...that's pretty awful...




How about.... Nice shoes, wanna fuck?


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 2, 2011)

su3liminal said:


> How about.... Nice shoes, wanna fuck?



Try that out the next time you're out and see how it works out for you. I'll stand by, camera in hand, to catch all of the action so that I can post it here.


----------



## appleleafer (Nov 2, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> That's what I'm sayin'...I'm cold. Let's have hot chocolate too.



You want marshmallows in that? How about a blanky too? Obviously not a blanky in the hot chocolate. Unless you want to. Hey, whatever gets you through the night


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 2, 2011)

---------------------


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 2, 2011)

appleleafer said:


> You want marshmallows in that? How about a blanky too? Obviously not a blanky in the hot chocolate. Unless you want to. Hey, whatever gets you through the night



Did you just use the line, "you want marshmallows in that?" Because the answer is YES! I love those tiny little marshmallows. :happy: And no one wants a blanket in their hot chocolate. That's the opposite of tasty.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 2, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> I suck at poetry
> Show me your tits



Hahahahahaha.

See. Now that one is much better.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 2, 2011)

Cross posted from Sexual Signals thread, but here is a classic.:smitten:


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 2, 2011)

you should totally come over and see my place! my bedroom has an amazing view of the ceiling


----------



## appleleafer (Nov 2, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Did you just use the line, "you want marshmallows in that?" Because the answer is YES! I love those tiny little marshmallows. :happy: And no one wants a blanket in their hot chocolate. That's the opposite of tasty.



Tiny little marshmallows definitely better. Bigger ones are only good for playing chubby bunnies with.


----------



## freakyfred (Nov 2, 2011)

Roses are #FF0000 
Violets are #0000FF 
All my base 
Are belong to you


----------



## appleleafer (Nov 2, 2011)

freakyfred said:


> Roses are #FF0000
> Violets are #0000FF
> All my base
> Are belong to you



This + Gromit eyes sig = geek awesome!


----------



## penguin (Nov 2, 2011)

My favourites are:

- Fuck me if I'm wrong, but are you Elvis?
- When I saw you, I had a Toy Story moment. First I had a Buzz, then I had a Woody.

I'd give major points to someone who used them with style.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 2, 2011)

penguin said:


> My favourites are:
> 
> - Fuck me if I'm wrong, but are you Elvis?
> - When I saw you, I had a Toy Story moment. First I had a Buzz, then I had a Woody.
> ...



I agree that a lot of it is about delivery...if you can make her laugh, you may have a chance.


----------



## Melian (Nov 2, 2011)

GET IN MY VAGINA.

Works every time.


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 2, 2011)

Melian said:


> GET IN MY VAGINA.
> 
> Works every time.



Do you sound like Fat Bastard when youre saying that?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 2, 2011)

Melian said:


> GET IN MY VAGINA.
> 
> Works every time.



I've resisted . . . every time.


----------



## Melian (Nov 2, 2011)

su3liminal said:


> Do you sound like Fat Bastard when youre saying that?



Of course. How do you say it?



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've resisted . . . every time.



Doesn't count when you're in another country. Haha. Country.


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 2, 2011)

If Im feeling frisky, Ill look down at my penis and look up and say ever so gently...."Well, it isnt gonna suck itself"


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 2, 2011)

su3liminal said:


> If Im feeling frisky, Ill look down at my penis and look up and say ever so gently...."Well, it isnt gonna suck itself"



I actually think David used this on me once.


----------



## Zowie (Nov 2, 2011)

You're doing Movember? Because I shaved my pubic hair in the shape of mustache. Let's fight prostate cancer... in my bed.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 2, 2011)

Zowie said:


> You're doing Movember? Because I shaved my pubic hair in the shape of mustache. Let's fight prostate cancer... in my bed.



You have a musnatch? That's hot.


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 2, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> You have a musnatch? That's hot.



Im with you... thats pretty hot!!!


----------



## Zowie (Nov 2, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> You have a musnatch? That's hot.



I do. Right now I've got a handlebar going, but I'm thinking of trimming it to a Dali-esque construction.


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 2, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I do. Right now I've got a handlebar going, but I'm thinking of trimming it to a Dali-esque construction.



That could be pretty awesome as well


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 2, 2011)

If I told you that you have a great body, would you hold it against me. LOL

Last time I used it on Jenfromoc and she laughed at me


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 2, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I do. Right now I've got a handlebar going, but I'm thinking of trimming it to a Dali-esque construction.



Bonus points for the bottom right construction...for obvious reasons... 

View attachment dali_moustache.jpg


----------



## appleleafer (Nov 2, 2011)

Zowie said:


> You're doing Movember? Because I shaved my pubic hair in the shape of mustache. Let's fight prostate cancer... in my bed.



Topical comedy FTW


----------



## appleleafer (Nov 2, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> You have a musnatch? That's hot.



Best. New. Mashup. Word. Ever.


----------



## appleleafer (Nov 2, 2011)

Melian said:


> Of course. How do you say it?
> 
> .



This may also work in the style of an enthusiastic golf spectator and their cries of "get in the hole!"


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 2, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


>


Oh God I wanted to rep you so hard for this.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 3, 2011)

Best pickup line?

Ford Ranger, 1983-2011. I prefer '93-'97 (rounded cab, flat hood, TTB front-end) but your tastes may differ.




...And if anyone knows where I can find a mint-condition '93 STX extended cab, let me know -- I miss my old one.

-Rusty
(Yeah, Chevrolet El Caminos were pretty awesome as well.)


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 3, 2011)

"I love your nose and the definition of your upper lip"


----------



## escapist (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't really use pickup lines but it is a great conversation starter with a woman your interested in. It might surprise to you hear all the stupid things guys have said to a woman. Often I use the "Whats the dumbest pickup line you've ever heard". It really gets the ball rolling.

Now if your intrested in seeing a funny clip of a guy tossing out lines like mad, watch this!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 3, 2011)

escapist said:


> I don't really use pickup lines but it is a great conversation starter with a woman your interested in. It might surprise to you hear all the stupid things guys have said to a woman. Often I use the "Whats the dumbest pickup line you've ever heard". It really gets the ball rolling.
> 
> Now if your intrested in seeing a funny clip of a guy tossing out lines like mad, watch this!



damn it escapist, I clicked on your link and ended up browsing youtube for about 2 hours. LOL

That site is like crack


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 3, 2011)

For the religious gals, "Do you believe in the hereafter? Good, then I guess you know what I'm here after."


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 3, 2011)

I had a Toyota pickup back in the 90s <shrug>


----------



## lushluv (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## appleleafer (Nov 3, 2011)

lushluv said:


>



Quit hogging the popcorn!


----------



## Broadside (Nov 3, 2011)

Alright you primitive screwheads listen up! *grabs crotch* This is my boomstick, who wants a shot?

Hi I'm [name], how about I eat your ass?

If you think Greedo shot first, wait till you get a load of me.

-while playing pool- *puts cue between legs and starts thrusting rapidly* Two balls! Corner pocket!


Ok so I only say those when I'm joking, my actual pick up line is worked into a regular conversation and I only say it to someone I'm actually interested in: 

"Well my dear, I am completely prepared to listen to your life story, where shall we start?"


----------



## lushluv (Nov 4, 2011)

appleleafer said:


> Quit hogging the popcorn!









 :happy:


----------



## appleleafer (Nov 4, 2011)

lushluv said:


> :happy:



Say more things like that


----------



## NjBigBoi (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok here are some stupid ones but they make me Lol so I thought id put them up 



Have you ever kissed a rabbit between the ears? [Pull your pockets inside out] Would you like to?

If you and I were squirrels, could I bust a nut in your hole?

I'll bet you $10 my dick can't fit into your mouth.

"I have this magic watch that can actually talk to me. Seriously, it's saying something right now." [Put ear to watch] "It says that you're not wearing any underwear, is that true?." [No.] "Oh..." Tap watch a few times. "That's the problem... my watch is an hour fast!"


That last one actually worked once, true story lmao


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 4, 2011)

NjBigBoi said:


> "I have this magic watch that can actually talk to me. Seriously, it's saying something right now." [Put ear to watch] "It says that you're not wearing any underwear, is that true?." [No.] "Oh..." Tap watch a few times. "That's the problem... my watch is an hour fast!"
> 
> 
> That last one actually worked once, true story lmao




And on the occasion that it worked, did it really only take an hour to persuade her?


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 4, 2011)

"U honestly don't think I could fuck u hard enough ?? Bc I can prove that shit"


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 4, 2011)

lushluv said:


>


----------



## NjBigBoi (Nov 4, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> And on the occasion that it worked, did it really only take an hour to persuade her?



haha well it took longer than an hour, but in my defense the night was young and in the end it did work lmao


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi


----------



## Goreki (Nov 6, 2011)

I confessed to a guy that I pushed over a port a loo to get his attention. It worked


----------



## otherwhere (Nov 6, 2011)

you're mouth is saying "shields up" but your eyes are saying "hull breach imminent"


----------



## djudex (Nov 6, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Hi



That's just plain cheatin'!


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 6, 2011)

"Hey sexy [insert chocolate, caramel, cinnamon, or any other food item here]"


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 6, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> "Hey sexy [insert chocolate, caramel, cinnamon, or any other food item here]"



 You had me at Caramel...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 7, 2011)

djudex said:


> That's just plain cheatin'!



But, it works every time


----------



## fat_viking_bloke (Nov 7, 2011)

Get your coat, you've pulled.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 7, 2011)

I like to use this..









and if that doesn't work I'll try "You're Hot"

However, both are involuntary so I'm not sure if they could be called a pick up line.


----------



## lushluv (Nov 8, 2011)

^^^


----------



## imfree (Nov 8, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> Best pickup line?
> 
> Ford Ranger, 1983-2011. I prefer '93-'97 (rounded cab, flat hood, TTB front-end) but your tastes may differ.
> ...snipped.../QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## johniav (Nov 16, 2011)

Line 1# Don't I know you?(it usually gets a laugh)
2# Hi, I'm John. Would you like to chat?
3# I just wanted to come over and meet you. You look very nice tonight,whats the occasion? I know we don't know each other but I was wondering if I buy you a drink and talk with you a bit?


----------



## biglynch (Nov 16, 2011)

ok its bad but trust me this a cert to work and it will only cost ya $5. Its best in bars and such but you can modify it to anyplace. stand to His/her blind side reach to the ground (with cash in hand) if you can make a tiny bit of contact, then produce the cash and say i think you droped this. 
Start a conversation and let the good times roll.


----------



## johniav (Nov 17, 2011)

biglynch said:


> ok its bad but trust me this a cert to work and it will only cost ya $5. Its best in bars and such but you can modify it to anyplace. stand to His/her blind side reach to the ground (with cash in hand) if you can make a tiny bit of contact, then produce the cash and say i think you droped this.
> Start a conversation and let the good times roll.



I love it! super!


----------



## johniav (Nov 17, 2011)

Line 1# Can I be your fat boy tonight?
2# Do you like money? well come right this way.
3# Excuse moi, I noticed you from across the room. Do you like jello?


----------



## lynnrockabilly (Nov 17, 2011)

otherwhere said:


> you're mouth is saying "shields up" but your eyes are saying "hull breach imminent"



Love it. Very geeky, but very cute.


----------



## escapist (Nov 18, 2011)

otherwhere said:


> you're mouth is saying "shields up" but your eyes are saying "hull breach imminent"



Ok, that's damn funny!


Now I just need to go to a sci-fi convention to use it!


----------



## handsomebeast (Nov 18, 2011)

Ppl normally compliment me on my hair (I stand out like a sore thumb in most places), and if it happens to be a hot girl and they say "I like your hair" I normally stop and look at them inquisitively / naughty for a minute or two sort of like im inspecting them (normally twirl them once) and then say "I like your everything..." sounds silly but always seems to work


----------



## J34 (Nov 18, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> I like to use this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Prince gif reminds me of the Chappelle Show. 

"And prince came in....thats when Purple Rain came out and prince was the shit. U know what im sayin. Prince had on like a, it was like a Zorro type outfit. It had the ruffles that come down the front he had a big perm fluffed out and all that, mustache that looked like it was drawn on his face. It looked like somethin a figure skater would wear. You know what im saying"


----------



## lushluv (Nov 21, 2011)

I read these on a blog, and as a Christian with a sense of humour, they made me laugh out loud and roll my eyes at the same time... 

A.I would part the Red Sea for you. 

B.Whatre you doing for the rest of your afterlife? 

C.Did you say your name was Esther? Oh, I guess I just think you were chosen for such a time as this. 

D.Did it hurt when you fell from heaven? 

E.Did I see you at the 12:30? 

F.10% of me is 100% certain that I can give you 10% of my heart forever. 

G.I feel like Gods telling me to date you. 

H.Lets be like Noah and do this as a pair. 

I.You must be Egyptian because Im a slave for you. 

J.You and me, were like loaves and fisheswe just might be a miracle. 

K.Do you want to be accountability partners? 

L.On first dates, I always take girls to get BBQ ribs. It feels the most biblical considering they came from one. 

M.I know youve already said no once, but call me Joshua because Im going to break down your walls. 

N.Im no Joseph, but Im having trouble interpreting the dreams Ive been having about you.

O.I dont know if you noticed but, when you walked into the room, that was me giving up a clap offering. 

P.I may not have a job right now, and I may live in my parents basement, but I swear to you Im storing up treasure in heaven and my mansion is gonna rock. 

Q.Wanna come over and watch Left Behind?


----------



## Deanna (Nov 22, 2011)

lushluv said:


> Q.Wanna come over and watch Left Behind?



That one can be taken very, very dirty.


----------



## handsomebeast (Nov 23, 2011)

My favourate was a british friend of mine at mardi gras - "ello luv, could you show us your tits?" - And it worked!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 23, 2011)

handsomebeast said:


> My favourate was a british friend of mine at mardi gras - "ello luv, could you show us your tits?" - And it worked!



I'm convinced that when any such request is made by an actual Englishman to an American woman, we have no choice but to obey. There's something about the accent that mandates our compliance.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 23, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm convinced that when any such request is made by an actual Englishman to an American woman, we have no choice but to obey. There's something about the accent that mandates our compliance.



Well now you're just giving me ideas


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 23, 2011)

How'd a catch like you wind up in THIS dump?
It actually worked a time or two.


----------



## imfree (Nov 23, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm convinced that when any such request is made by an *actual Englishman *to an American woman, we have no choice but to obey. There's something about the accent that mandates our compliance.





rellis10 said:


> Well now you're just giving me ideas



The Lady has a great point. Many, like the fool on the hill, might be able to sound pretty close, but the ladies can always tell the difference. Fool that I am, I still wouldn't try to fake it!


----------



## Deanna (Nov 24, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm convinced that when any such request is made by an actual Englishman to an American woman, we have no choice but to obey. There's something about the accent that mandates our compliance.



Makes me melt. I don't think they're as charmed with our accents as we are with theirs :doh:


----------



## tigerlily (Nov 25, 2011)

Deanna said:


> Makes me melt. I don't think they're as charmed with our accents as we are with theirs :doh:



I've been told that some foreign women like the American accent because they think it sounds confident. Actually, since I've started tutoring English to Europeans, I've been told that there is generally a preference for American English. I think this might be job-related, though. 

According to a study done by Standford, the Brit accent fell a little in terms of it's sexual appeal to American women. No surprise that Italian came in first for both men and women subjects. I was kinda happy to see South African on there, though I'm unsure if they're talking about an Afrikaans accent or something else. 

Here's the link if ya wanna see  : http://weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/19246/british-accent-no-longer-sexy-study-finds/


----------



## Zowie (Nov 25, 2011)

tigerlily said:


> I've been told that some foreign women like the American accent because they think it sounds confident. Actually, since I've started tutoring English to Europeans, I've been told that there is generally a preference for American English. I think this might be job-related, though.
> 
> According to a study done by Standford, the Brit accent fell a little in terms of it's sexual appeal to American women. No surprise that Italian came in first for both men and women subjects. I was kinda happy to see South African on there, though I'm unsure if they're talking about an Afrikaans accent or something else.
> 
> Here's the link if ya wanna see  : http://weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/19246/british-accent-no-longer-sexy-study-finds/


\


Canadian at #9 AWWW YISSSS. But I think Djudex had more to do with it than I have.


----------



## djudex (Nov 25, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Canadian at #9 AWWW YISSSS. But I think Djudex had more to do with it than I have.



It is true that I had a lot to do with this. After all, I'm what Willis was talkin' aboot.


----------



## tigerlily (Nov 26, 2011)

Zowie said:


> \
> 
> 
> Canadian at #9 AWWW YISSSS. But I think Djudex had more to do with it than I have.



Well for the Canadian ladies, yes.  The Canadian man is at #11. Both placings I think are just hot enough to be confident that others won't try to f*** your Canuk while you're not looking, yet not so unsexy that you'd be ready to abandon your planned operation to cover yourself with maple syrup and fling yourself across the boarder. 

It's perfect.


----------



## djudex (Nov 26, 2011)

tigerlily said:


> It's perfect.



Thanks, we try


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok look, I already slipped you a pill so just let it happen. Last thing I need is another case on my hands.


----------



## tigerlily (Nov 26, 2011)

djudex said:


> Thanks, we try



Mwah!




"Hey, any of you ladies ever been penetrated?" -Glen Quagmire

Not sure where the character was going with this, but it makes me die everytime I hear it and is one of my fave pick up lines.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 27, 2011)

tigerlily said:


> I've been told that some foreign women like the American accent because they think it sounds confident. Actually, since I've started tutoring English to Europeans, I've been told that there is generally a preference for American English. I think this might be job-related, though.



I always figured we sound like hillbillies to them (Brits) no matter what region we're from, us having to pervert proper English as they know it. 



tigerlily said:


> Here's the link if ya wanna see  : http://weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/19246/british-accent-no-longer-sexy-study-finds/



I am dumbfounded why British is so low on both lists. I love it anyway. :wubu:


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 27, 2011)

It probably has something to do with over-exposure given how many British actors are so popular in America, especially in the Romantic-comedy genre (Jude Law, Hugh Grant)


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Nov 27, 2011)

(use Russian accent): "Have you heard about a Russian ship called the Arctic Liberator? Every winter, we go out, hoping only to break the ice".

Other pickup lines:
Ford F-series
Chevy Silverado
Dodge Ram..............


----------



## handsomebeast (Nov 28, 2011)

yeah baby! nice to see us above the australians and brits!


----------



## tigerlily (Nov 28, 2011)

Deanna said:


> I always figured we sound like hillbillies to them (Brits) no matter what region we're from, us having to pervert proper English as they know it.
> 
> I am dumbfounded why British is so low on both lists. I love it anyway. :wubu:



I like the accent too. Though an Englishman is about on equal footing with any other accent (except for what the article called "hot blooded" accents) for me in terms of attractiveness.

Perhaps in the case of the ladies involved in the study, they were just over-exposed to it. Or possibly the study included a lot of people with ancestry based in a culture that traditionally did not get on well with the Brits (such as French, or Spanish) and they just grew up not having a taste for it. Kinda strange, but it does happen that sometimes even after generations, nationalities can still retain certain emotions about past events. Just throwing the possibility out there cause I too am a little dumbfounded. 



Yakatori said:


> It probably has something to do with over-exposure given how many British actors are so popular in America, especially in the Romantic-comedy genre (Jude Law, Hugh Grant)



Could be, but I also think it goes back further than that. Possibly to the colonial era stereotype that a British man knew how to treat a lady like a lady and all the romantic notions that go with that idea. Thus, why I think they're so often casted in those Kate 'n Leopold type roles. 



handsomebeast said:


> yeah baby! nice to see us above the australians and brits!



You're South African? 



RabbitScorpion said:


> (use Russian accent): "Have you heard about a Russian ship called the Arctic Liberator? Every winter, we go out, hoping only to break the ice".
> 
> Other pickup lines:
> Ford F-series
> ...



Ooh, Dodge Ram sounds promising.


----------



## samuraiscott (Nov 28, 2011)

*In his best British accent* How about I watch you fall in love with me tonight?

I kinda like my southern drawl, though. I think I'll just stick to it. :happy:


----------



## handsomebeast (Nov 29, 2011)

Tigerlily: 100% A grade south african beef


----------



## handsomebeast (Nov 29, 2011)

I think one of the main issues is that there is no single british accent - its very regionalised and they are very different (much like our own) - the sort of tv brit accent is never heard when you live in england - and you would have to be smoking crack to find a cockney / scouse (liverpool - the worst) accent sexy!


----------



## handsomebeast (Nov 29, 2011)

I cant believe the greeks and irish beat us - seems unreasonable given my personal experiences


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey gorgeous, it's going to rain tonight, so I was wondering if I could watch you sleep from your closet instead of the tree outside your window?


----------



## imfree (Nov 29, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Hey gorgeous, it's going to rain tonight, so I was wondering if I could watch you sleep from your closet instead of the tree outside your window?



I don't know, to me it seems that some ladies would find your proposal somewhat creepy. Maybe it's just the way oldsters like me think, Idunno.:doh:


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 29, 2011)

imfree said:


> I don't know, to me it seems that some ladies would find your proposal somewhat creepy. Maybe it's just the way oldsters like me think, Idunno.:doh:



LOL... It's the creepy lines that tend to work the best. Try it...


----------



## escapist (Nov 29, 2011)

Imfree, no I don't think its how old you are. It's the person saying it and who its being said too. I'm going to guess the people he is saying it to are exactly the kind of people who would take it as the funny kinky come-on line its meant to be. Its probably not the kind of come-on line that would work for all persons everywhere. Usually you dress and act according to the type of person your trying to pickup. You give stubble indicators in mannerism, dress, and speech as to the type of person you are, and the type of person you would like to attract....all pretty normal stuff.

So really I'm just say'n your fine, and he's fine. Your both just into very different types of people.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 29, 2011)

I heard your vagina's a holcrux.....I'm afraid I'll have to destroy it.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 30, 2011)

escapist said:


> Imfree, no I don't think its how old you are. It's the person saying it and who its being said too. I'm going to guess the people he is saying it to are exactly the kind of people who would take it as the funny kinky come-on line its meant to be. Its probably not the kind of come-on line that would work for all persons everywhere. Usually you dress and act according to the type of person your trying to pickup. You give stubble indicators in mannerism, dress, and speech as to the type of person you are, and the type of person you would like to attract....all pretty normal stuff.
> 
> So really I'm just say'n your fine, and he's fine. Your both just into very different types of people.



Indeed... The ones I use my creeper lines on take them in good humor



savethemurlocs11 said:


> I heard your vagina's a holcrux.....I'm afraid I'll have to destroy it.



LMMFAO This still remains funny to me


----------



## Hole (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't want to hear a line that has been rehearsed many times on different girls.
Just be sincere and sweet.


----------



## escapist (Nov 30, 2011)

Hole said:


> I don't want to hear a line that has been rehearsed many times on different girls.
> Just be sincere and sweet.



The interesting part of that is its pretty normal to have phrases, parts of speech, and entire stories that you tell/say over and over throughout the day. Just think of the last time you caught on with the latest slang term, or phrase. However I think your saying you just don't want "Johnny Smooth" to come on like a slime ball with, "Hey baby, I'm a thief, and I'm here to steal your damn heart!"


----------



## Hole (Dec 1, 2011)

escapist said:


> The interesting part of that is its pretty normal to have phrases, parts of speech, and entire stories that you tell/say over and over throughout the day. Just think of the last time you caught on with the latest slang term, or phrase. However I think your saying you just don't want "Johnny Smooth" to come on like a slime ball with, "Hey baby, I'm a thief, and I'm here to steal your damn heart!"



I see your point. We all have our conversation starters and techniques that we subconsciously use to grab someone else's attention. And you're right about the last part.


----------



## escapist (Dec 1, 2011)

Hole said:


> I see your point. We all have our conversation starters and techniques that we subconsciously use to grab someone else's attention. And you're right about the last part.



Heheh yeah, cause secretly everyone loves having a great conversation and meeting someone new, they just don't want to be creeped out! I also agree it's a subconscious thing for many. 

There are some who have made lines, scripts, and speaches, an art form, and some who have just made it a bad art form (salesmen lol). I actually got approached by some women the other day to buy some cologne. Maybe they are just trying to hammer though it and find people are just really itching to buy, but personally I think they'd have hire sales if they just opened the conversation normally and then kicked into hey, I sell men's cologne at discount prices if your interested.

To me someone who is personable, and interesting will always be far more likely to make a sale (or get a number in this case) than someone who can just push lines, scripts and speeches. Now if you mix all that together you get a combo that is hard to beat. Someone who is fun, personable, interesting, and has great stories, and funny quick witted lines that have great timing; well like I said, just hard to resist. I know because I have friends, old co-workers, and family like that. They are just fun to be around.


----------



## cakeboy (Dec 2, 2011)

I trot out some of the old classics like "Hi! Would you like a roofie colada?" or "If you buy me a drink I'll let you fuck me!".

Throw in the bend and snap or some jazz hands and your bedroom will look like a Snoop Dogg video. Bazinga.


----------



## vinarian (Dec 3, 2011)

Q: want to have sex?
A: no
Q: you won't feel a thing, and it will be over in 15 seconds...


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 7, 2011)

If your right leg was xmas and your left was new year, I would love to visit you during holidays.


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## escapist (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, I have thought about it. I will post 1. This is so awesomely bad, but it works for Fat Kung Fu guys.....



"You look like the perfect crouching tiger for my hidden dragon."


----------



## imfree (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm amazed that none of the (guitar) pickers mentioned their pickup lines! 

View attachment Guitar Pickup sd-humbucker.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 18, 2011)

imfree said:


> I'm amazed that none of the (guitar) pickers mentioned their pickup lines!



I don't have any electric guitars so no pickups for me. I do have a Dean Markley promag acoustic pickup for my acoustic guitar for when I play open mic nights.


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 18, 2011)

imfree said:


> I'm amazed that none of the (guitar) pickers mentioned their pickup lines!



Well, now that you mention it, however I don't have any Duncan's, I have these in my strat.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 18, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Well, now that you mention it, however I don't have any Duncan's, I have these in my strat.



I have these as well. I love the sound.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 18, 2011)

Musicians get all the hot chicks.


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 18, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I have these as well. I love the sound.



You sir have excellent taste. I do have a squier fat strat that is going to get a Duncan JB in the bridge bucker position and I'm thinking vintage noiseless in the neck and middle. I'm gonna string it with .13's and raise the action high and make it my slide guitar, and attempt to learn how to do that style in the coming year.:happy:


----------



## imfree (Dec 18, 2011)

Hehehe! Just remember it takes an electronic tech with an artist's precise, delicate, and loving touch to really make those guitars and amps moan, wail, and sing. Come to think of it, that same precise, delicate, and loving touch also makes the Ladies moan...

Pickup line: "Your body is the most beautiful instrument I could ever dream of playing!":smitten:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 18, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> You sir have excellent taste. I do have a squier fat strat that is going to get a Duncan JB in the bridge bucker position and I'm thinking vintage noiseless in the neck and middle. I'm gonna string it with .13's and raise the action high and make it my slide guitar, and attempt to learn how to do that style in the coming year.:happy:



Nice. My first electric was an '85 US fender strat but it still had the stock pickups and a floyd rose bridge. But I revamped it and went with those texas pickups and a stuck a left handed bridge on it so the whammy bar is a little higher up and easier to grab. I love it, I mostly modeled it after a SRV guitar. that man pretty much got me listening to music that wasn't so much "teenage-angst" in my high school years.

It was actually kind of a crazy move looking back because I wnted a guitar just like SRV's an ended up stringing it with 13-54/56 strings and I thought I was so badass. I was too proud to admit my fingers were on the verge of falling off. It did help me in the long run though.


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 18, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It was actually kind of a crazy move looking back because I wnted a guitar just like SRV's an ended up stringing it with 13-54/56 strings and I thought I was so badass. I was too proud to admit my fingers were on the verge of falling off. It did help me in the long run though.



I did this exact same thing and I can't even blame it on the impetuousness of youth as I was 34 at the time.:doh: But after going through a lot of money on strings because the G string was just not made for 1 1/2 step bends at that gauge, they would constantly snap on me, I dropped down to .10's and it is the perfect blend of heaviness and flexibility.


----------



## escapist (Dec 19, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> You sir have excellent taste. I do have a squier fat strat that is going to get a Duncan JB in the bridge bucker position and I'm thinking vintage noiseless in the neck and middle. I'm gonna string it with .13's and raise the action high and make it my slide guitar, and attempt to learn how to do that style in the coming year.:happy:



I will never forget that sound when I first slid my finger down to the next note. Not to mention its just kind of fun not to have your finger rubbed raw while you slide around like that. Now that you guys are talking about it I'm wondering why I ever stopped. I might have to try to pick it up again.

We can start Here lol.


----------

